# TTRS - OEM vs LOBA vs GT3071 exit speeds on the 1/4 mile



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi All,

I have been trying to find the exit speeds on the LOBA500 on the 1/4 mile, but can not seem to find anything.

As a comparison, I have the following;
Mitchy ( MRC S2 TTRS ) with OEM turbo 122.3mph
JonnyC ( APR S3 TTRS) with GT3071 turbo127.7mph

I know JonnyC, TTShop, and Rob(??) have run their LOBA turbo'd TTRS's on the 1/4 mile ( all with REVO sw). What were the exit speeds ?

Thanks


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi mate,

You probably wont get the answer you are looking for as the other guys that have run up a 1/4m dragstrip have done so at unofficial venues. There's only been myself and Jonny that have run at approved UK dragstrips. The guys that have run at GTI like Rob and TTS did not get terminal exit speeds, only a time. (Its not an official venue, just a set of cones :roll: )

I have bettered my 122.3mph since then with the help of some octane booster...


















I was disappointed, the terminal speeds went up but the times went down, the reason being due to the much warmer conditions. Back in February when I got my 11.37 the ambient was 6c or so, on the runs above, 20-22c, my OEM cooler was struggling. Just to show the heatsoak best run of the day was 11.66 but at a much lower 119.7mph










I plan on going back in November when it is much cooler and adding in the octane booster, see if I can still crack 124mph terminals but with sub 11.3sec times.

I reckon the octane booster is adding a good 20hp to my car, the terminal speeds would definitely suggest so anyway.

Generally speaking...

250-400bhp = 100-115mph
400-500bhp = 115-125mph
500-600bhp = 125-135mph
600-700bhp = 130-140mph

DSG gets you at the higher ends of the scale for sure, manuals with the same horsepower will trap lower. I reckon I would run sub 11 @ 128mph with the hybrid and some octane booster/Race Fuel/WMI


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

Well done Mitchy.... good stuff.

FWIW : I have run 
11.9 @ 118.8 mph on REVO1 with WMI and (at sea level) ,
11.9 @ 118.1 mph on REVO2, decatted DP, WMI and Pipercross Intake (1600m above sea level - Johannesburg)


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

Mitchy said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> You probably wont get the answer you are looking for as the other guys that have run up a 1/4m dragstrip have done so at unofficial venues. There's only been myself and Jonny that have run at approved UK dragstrips. The guys that have run at GTI like Rob and TTS did not get terminal exit speeds, only a time. (Its not an official venue, just a set of cones :roll: )


Perhaps VBOX exits ?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

ved789 said:


> Well done Mitchy.... good stuff.
> 
> FWIW : I have run
> 11.9 @ 118.8 mph on REVO1 with WMI and (at sea level) ,
> 11.9 @ 118.1 mph on REVO2, decatted DP, WMI and Pipercross Intake (1600m above sea level - Johannesburg)


Looks good to me especially with the very high ambient temps you guys see, you need to get back down to the event that is at sea level though and I'm sure you'll see [email protected]+

What are your 60fts? Have you played around with tyre pressures? My best to date is a 1.74

Good efforts 8)


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

Mitchy said:


> What are your 60fts? Have you played around with tyre pressures? My best to date is a 1.74
> 
> Good efforts 8)


REVO1 at the coast - 2.01sec 60 ft.........squirming and wheel spinning like a [email protected]
REVO2 at altitude - 1.7242 sec 60ft........ to be expected as we cant boost as hard with the thinner air.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

These were my times (1/8 mile).

This was completely stock, only using 2nd decat pipes, RON98, S-Tronic. Temperature was high (25 degrees).

60-foot	Time Speed	Time
1.844	8.193	139.265	11:04:29
1.843	8.292	137.143	11:24:19
1.903	8.174	141.732	11:40:23
1.871	8.195	139.265	11:56:22
1.900	8.373	137.143	12:11:53
1.929	8.350	139.535	12:27:33

So best 60-foot time was 1.843. Just some short wheelspin, but not squirming. I guess it goes better with wintertyres, do don't give any wheelspin at all (unmapped).

Got to go to a 1/4m event soon...


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## viceroy (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Ved, not got anything to contribute in this, but wanted to say hi...long time bud


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

My terminal speeds weren't as they should have been unfortunately due to a MAP sensor issue.. Will be well in the 130's next time..

Mitchy, you need to get to Pod with yours


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

jonnyc said:


> My terminal speeds weren't as they should have been unfortunately due to a MAP sensor issue.. Will be well in the 130's next time..
> 
> Mitchy, you need to get to Pod with yours


Still [email protected] good terminals mate...... 130 will be insane 

BTW : what terminals did u run with the LOBA ( vbox data too )

Thanks


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

viceroy said:


> Hi Ved, not got anything to contribute in this, but wanted to say hi...long time bud


Long time it is indeed matey 
Congrats on the TT 8)


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Think low 120's but can't actually remember..

I want to run against Mitchy from a roll, terminal speeds of 124 would suggest WAY more than OEM turbo power


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

What MAP sensor problems do you have Jonny ?,mine is playing about no matter what map is on the car.
Boost seems to surge sometimes,then goes into limp mode,but with no lights or codes.
Switch the ignition off,then it will boost normally for a while again ??


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jonnyc said:


> My terminal speeds weren't as they should have been unfortunately due to a MAP sensor issue.. Will be well in the 130's next time..
> 
> Mitchy, you need to get to Pod with yours


425bhp sir :wink:

I know mate, its just a long fecking trek, I need to plan it in with a trip to meet family or friends down that way, desperate to get down to see if there is any more traction as 1.74 is good but not great. You're right, 124 terminal would suggest a figure closer to 500 than 400 but for me I like lower power figures, more impressive that way :wink:

Cant wait until it gets cold again, me being a tight stubborn git will not give in to uprate that damn cooler. It's fine in the winter but not great in the summer.


----------



## matlowth (Jan 14, 2010)

Anything 120+mph is seriously hauling arse.

JonnyC - I saw a GT2 RS quarter mile time, and they ran 132mph. If you're running similar times in your car, that's stupid fast. Same sort of terminals as the McLaren Mp4-12c too.

Itching to see what this APR kit can do in "production" trim on a non-built motor.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Aventador = 132.3mph (691bhp)
Mclaren MP4 12C = 130.7mph ( 592bhp)
Nissan GTR (MY12) = 124.8mph (545bhp)


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

To be fair all that video shows is your HP vs. Terminal speed assumptions are a pretty long way out lol..

Cool though 

S-Tronic TTRS 124mph - 420hp
2013 GTR - 124mph - 540+

Something doesn't add up, I know the S-Tronic is good, but...

Run a time at Pod and I'll believe it


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jonnyc said:


> To be fair all that video shows is your HP vs. Terminal speed assumptions are a pretty long way out lol..
> 
> Cool though
> 
> ...


No it doesn't, you have to take the weight of the car into consideration, The GTR weighs 1750kg, TTRS 1450kg, my table was based on cars at normal weight, i.e sub 1500kg

Look at the terminal speeds of the Mclaren Vs Aventador, 100bhp separates them but only 1.6mph difference. Mclaren is pretty much spot on at 131mph for 590bhp. That's what I would expect from a car with that power (Like I said in my table) Aventador should have done a little better with close to 700bhp but traction starts getting tricky with horsepower levels this high and a 1/4m is too short for the horsepower benefits to be seen. Look at the difference between the Mclaren ( 590bhp/131mph/1400kg) vs GTR (545bhp/125mph/1750kg) The difference between the 2 cars is less than 50bhp, it's the weight that is fecking up its terminal speed, 350kg heavier over the Mclaren.

Now do the same between my car and the MY12 GTR, I'm 300kg up on it, so mine with 450 vs GTR with 545, that difference gets eroded away with my weight advantage. I'd say a 450bhp TTRS would match or be very close to a 545bhp GTR no probs (Work out the PWR, my car with 450 works out at around 310bhp/ton, GTR with 545, works out at 311bhp/ton) I've said it before and I'll say it again, the GTR is not king, they get talked up so much in the press that everyone believes the figures Nissan claim, the figures are bollocks, no way will a GTR do a 2.7 0-60 shifting 1750kg, it defies the laws of physics and no independents have come anywhere close (bit like their Nurburgring laptimes). They use tweaked and proper setup cars for their promos. I was up against MY12/MY11 and a few MY10 GTR's a few weeks ago at a dragstrip, I have seen with my own eyes what they can and cannot do. That 1750kg weight hurts them, all the figures you read on line are nonsense. MY10 is a 12.0sec car, MY11 is a Mid 11 sec car and MY12 is a low-mid 11 sec car. A million miles away from what Nissan claim.

Anyways, at 420bhp my cars best is 122.3mph, with octane booster/race fuel, 124mph, my map obviously advances far enough to take advantage of the extra octane. With a 124 terminal I would estimate my car as having 450bhp minimum. I'm desperate to get it back to the strip in November, if I can manage an 11.371 @ 122.3mph on normal Tesco 99 (at 6c) I then managed a 124mph terminal (at 22c) I wonder what my time will be with the race fuel when I get back to racing at 6c in November, 11.371 is going :wink:

No need for me to run at Santapod, I've backed all my vbox runs up with runs at a drag strip, I can cross refer the vbox against the dragstrip and that's as accurate as you can possibly get. It's a bit like me saying you wouldnt have run 11.372 (Yes still 1/1000th behind me and still in 2nd place :wink: ) at Crail because of the much poorer launch surface there. You have an advantage at Pod due to the grippier launch surface. It's so grippy that Jason has lost drive shafts there :wink:

In all seriousness, Pod is a 1000m trip for me, no guarantees on weather, I would be mighty pissed off if I drove that to be rained off, the expense, the time, etc, You're more than welcome to come up my neck of the woods :wink: York is in the middle, more do able for me.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Maybe we should do York then, run both cars side by side? Would be cool to see..


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jonnyc said:


> Maybe we should do York then, run both cars side by side? Would be cool to see..


Let the weather cool down a bit, my cooler doesn't like it, and defo, York would be much better for me. No doubts about it, once your car is happy and is playing ball, I wont stand a chance but it would be good to get some side by sides to see the real visual differences rather than talking about tenths/hundredths and thousandths 

I'll have a look at the October/November calendar and give you a message, fitted the sport maxx race tyres recently and much better traction over the PS2, very impressed.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Pod is weird, sometimes it hooks up, like when I spun my prop, and other days it's pure shite, spinning wheels down the strip even in second gear.

Or I've had the rears hook up, back end squats so much and the front end starts to wheel hop off the line spinning it's wheels.

I don't think you would replicate your crail times at the pod. Queues at the pod are massive for a starter, I've also found myself to be able tO launch out on normal Tarmac much better!

Mitchy are there any runways in Scotland at all we could do proper side by side runs at all like the m5board/drag times. I'd get all my lot up there if we could get access to a strip.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> Pod is weird, sometimes it hooks up, like when I spun my prop, and other days it's pure shite, spinning wheels down the strip even in second gear.
> 
> Or I've had the rears hook up, back end squats so much and the front end starts to wheel hop off the line spinning it's wheels.
> 
> ...


I'd love that mate but they are so anal up here for that. I did contact RAF Leuchars as the base is closing for the Army to take over so no use for the runway, but was told to bugger off as its still to be used as emergency for civil aircraft. Aberdeen airport, it's only me that gets to use that ;-)

Your best bet for arranging something like that is Elvington, they do hire out the runway. Would make for an awesome event like the M5board/drag times guys do.

http://www.elvingtonairfield.co.uk/tag/airfield-hire

I've been to Pod a few times when I lived down that way, yes, the queue's are a nightmare on a busy day, most guys were pushing their cars to the start line but I did find much better levels of grip. You need to catch Pod and likewise Crail when it's quiet, easier said than done though


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Any detail for elvington? It's like there's too much red tape in England to do this sort of event.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

SuperRS said:


> Any detail for elvington? It's like there's too much red tape in England to do this sort of event.


http://www.elvingtonairfield.co.uk/tag/airfield-hire

Just contact them mate, they will give you a price, you do the advertising across the various boards, get 50-100 cars together, share the cost, get some go pro and vbox's and that's it, job done. (I think) I'm sure they provide H&S and all the other bits and bobs in with the price.

I know they rent it out, no idea of the cost though but split between 50-100 cars I wouldnt have thought it would be any dearer than the Marham or Vmax events.

Elvington is nice and central in York, no one would have a massive journey, near enough a 2m runway aswell


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If you check out the York calendar..it closes in October and only has 0-60 timing on one of the lanes..
http://www.yorkraceway.org.uk/events.html
Steve


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> If you check out the York calendar..it closes in October and only has 0-60 timing on one of the lanes..
> http://www.yorkraceway.org.uk/events.html
> Steve


Cheers, 14th October, sounds good to me 

I like the look of York, never raced there, but looks to be a good track, with 2 different types of very sticky launch surface..

http://www.yorkraceway.org.uk/RWYB.html

Not fussed about 0-60 times, I always run with a vbox anyway so generally know what it's doing every run, I'd rather have the 60ft times.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mitchy said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair all that video shows is your HP vs. Terminal speed assumptions are a pretty long way out lol..
> ...


Not fuelling a GT-R vs TTRS debate, but just because you don't like something doesn't make it incorrect. The GT-R figures which have been proved again & again are as genuine as yours or any other cars times/stats. The 0-62 times have been proved on every GT-R model, including the MY12 at 2.9 sec to 62 & 2.8 sec to 60. The very 1st cars were 3.5 secs ootb & whilst i totally agree that the gearbox is the key factor in these times, that very same point applies to the TTRS.

Fact is fact, a tuned TTRS could stick with a MY09/10 GT-R on a drag strip & with a great launch possibly take a win, but anything newer & if the GT-R has been breathed on it's a different story. Whilst i understand it's interesting to have the tuned vs. stock debate, it's hardly realistic & as we all know Nissan have now moved the bar virtually out of reach of most competition, however they've also taken the price into another division.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > jonnyc said:
> ...


Morning Paul, it's okay, I wont carry on the GTR debate as we've done it to death in the past, my opinion is based on my own experiences and is just that opinion. I think in summary, they are very quick cars but not the be all and end all is what I was getting at :wink:

You must be itching to get into something fast again, another GTR or are you going to go down another path?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Mitchy,Did your car have the newer Audi software when you brought it
Just interested to see if you have had any problems with the speed limiter and MRC map ?
and if you ever done repeated high speed runs to 170 mph + in your car ?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Defo itching Mitchy, but am tied into the A8 for another 12mths & it's not a bad place to be. Seriously looking at the new S6 following an extended long weekend loan 2 weeks ago. Write up is in Other Marques. It was an amazing piece of kit & it certainly ticks all the boxes.

That said, the Mrs may still opt for a TTRS so will need to see how that plays out. If my next car was to be something more giggle inducing then i'd likely hold out for a 991 Turbo as have to scratch the Pork itch.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jaybyme said:


> Mitchy,Did your car have the newer Audi software when you brought it
> Just interested to see if you have had any problems with the speed limiter and MRC map ?
> and if you ever done repeated high speed runs to 170 mph + in your car ?


No idea what version of OEM software I had. (Registered April 2011) It's interesting as I remember speaking to Mihnea at MRC about this, he said it has happened on a couple of RS3's he has tuned. The limiter is removed so there's no 155mph cut but what he did say was that if it is breached it was giving him an engine warning light that was impossible to remove by the normal means. He then had to reflash the car to get rid of the light. Not sure if he has sorted this out or not, it was in the early days of testing on the RS3's.

As to mine, yes, done quite a few 155mph+ runs and had no issues at all. 174mph (280km/h) in this clip, no issues....






Would say I have breached the 155 limiter about 10x in my ownership. No problems with lights or fuel cuts or anything like that.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Defo itching Mitchy, but am tied into the A8 for another 12mths & it's not a bad place to be. Seriously looking at the new S6 following an extended long weekend loan 2 weeks ago. Write up is in Other Marques. It was an amazing piece of kit & it certainly ticks all the boxes.
> 
> That said, the Mrs may still opt for a TTRS so will need to see how that plays out. If my next car was to be something more giggle inducing then i'd likely hold out for a 991 Turbo as have to scratch the Pork itch.


Definitely Paul, the 991 looks a treat. If only my funds would allow 

Some guy over on Scoobynet has just spent £103k on a 991 Carrera S though so Turbo money is going to be big...




























S6 does look good for such a big barge, shares the same 4.0 V8 twin turbo engine as the S8 so the potential is massive


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I think your lucky and just missed the new software 05/11 I believe, mine came up as RS3 in the program


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Guys... interesting discussion.

BTW: Paul, I have put just my name down on an S6 to replace my S4 for the Mrs. I test drove a Cayenne S, which is in the similar price bracket, but I could not live with the performance ( I live in Johannesburg and normally aspirated cars lose 20% power due to the altitude of 1600m above sea level).


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

jaybyme said:


> I think your lucky and just missed the new software 05/11 I believe, mine came up as RS3 in the program


My TTRS S-tronic is from Feb 2012. I reached 277 kmh (172 mph) on the clock and 260 on the GPS on the german autobahn, but I haven't opted for the speed delimiter. I expected it to stop pulling at 250 kmh or slightly higher (260), but it didn't.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ved789 said:


> Thanks Guys... interesting discussion.
> 
> BTW: Paul, I have put just my name down on an S6 to replace my S4 for the Mrs. I test drove a Cayenne S, which is in the similar price bracket, but I could not live with the performance ( I live in Johannesburg and normally aspirated cars lose 20% power due to the altitude of 1600m above sea level).


Nice one, the New S6 really is a fantastic car. What Spec? Did you read my write up in the Other Marques section?

I'm flying through Jo'burg in just under 3wks on my Honeymoon. Spending 4 days on a Private Game Reserve in Eastern Cape, then Cape Town for 3 days & then off to Mauritius.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mitchy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Defo itching Mitchy, but am tied into the A8 for another 12mths & it's not a bad place to be. Seriously looking at the new S6 following an extended long weekend loan 2 weeks ago. Write up is in Other Marques. It was an amazing piece of kit & it certainly ticks all the boxes.
> ...


That's insane, who in their right mind would add £30k in options to any car? Must have more money than sense. The 991 Turbo should appear next year & i'd guess that will List at around £100-110k. My guess is many of the options Scooby man ordered would be standard on the Turbo & he's have got the better car for free [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've got more money than sense, but that doesnt say much...
...and the BOSE system is as bads as the TTs, sucks big time.

and that's not an invoice, its the car sticker for showroom cars - he should have got a hefty discount on that and it doesnt included the £500 extra to put it on the road :wink:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> I've got more money than sense, but that doesnt say much...
> ...and the BOSE system is as bads as the TTs, sucks big time.
> 
> and that's not an invoice, its the car sticker for showroom cars - he should have got a hefty discount on that and it doesnt included the £500 extra to put it on the road :wink:


I didnt think Porsche offered discounts, doesn't look like he did to be fair...



> I told them my figures and they worked the budget around it. Basically 30k down and 74k financed at £1160 a month with 45k balloon on 3 years


Paul, agree though, 997 Turbo lists for £110k on the Porsche website so 991 Turbo should be around about that price also, maybe £110-£120k

Tosh, you have an R8 and a Carrera?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Porsche don't do discounts and that stuff will be extra on the turbo models too.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, you can get discounts on showroom cars - they are already paided for and owned by the dealership and are costing him money every day its sat on display.

Factory order is another story...


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Yeah, you can get discounts on showroom cars - they are already paided for and owned by the dealership and are costing him money every day its sat on display.
> 
> Factory order is another story...


Agreed, but generally 911 sitting in a showroom don't hang around like tt unless
It's a shit colour


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Next turbos going to be a lot more than the last one.

I guess more like 160k but über fast and with 3 turbos


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

ved789 said:


> Well done Mitchy.... good stuff.
> 
> FWIW : I have run
> 11.9 @ 118.8 mph on REVO1 with WMI and (at sea level) ,
> 11.9 @ 118.1 mph on REVO2, decatted DP, WMI and Pipercross Intake (1600m above sea level - Johannesburg)


Update :

11.6 @ 119 mph on REVO2, decatted DP, WMI and Pipercross Intake (at sea level)


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

ved789 said:


> ved789 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Mitchy.... good stuff.
> ...


Quickest known RS3?

Good efforts, 11.6 is moving some 8)


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Are you drunk??



mrdemon said:


> Next turbos going to be a lot more than the last one.
> 
> I guess more like 160k but über fast and with 3 turbos


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Mule said:


> Are you drunk??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They most likely will get 3 turbos  And 4 wheel steering


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Mule said:


> Are you drunk??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know what the nxt 911 turbo is going to be then

I put £10 on it having 3 turbos


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok

But the patent was for the Cayenne and Panamera. Not for 991.


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

Mitchy said:


> ved789 said:
> 
> 
> > ved789 said:
> ...


Haven't seen or heard of anything else to be honest Mitchy.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Get a Loba 500+ fitted and the upcoming Revo map and you will be in the 10's for sure!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Why fit lo500 when lo6xx out soon


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

I like the fact that its on the market.....not like APR TTRS Stg 3 and Loba 6xx.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

These cars deserve more, my next turbo will raise the boost threshold to 4k ish and deliver the kind of power thats going to make all the haters cry in their sleep. I cant understand why all the tuners are being so slow to make something crazy out of the 2.5cyl. When my car isnt my daily driver im going to go beast mode on it.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> These cars deserve more, my next turbo will raise the boost threshold to 4k ish and deliver the kind of power thats going to make all the haters cry in their sleep. I cant understand why all the tuners are being so slow to make something crazy out of the 2.5cyl. When my car isnt my daily driver im going to go beast mode on it.


Let's race


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

lets do it! 

Show these boys how real men back up their talk!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol boys and bitches!

I'll send ya pm later, some people think you are me, and vice versa lmao.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

cool


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Get a room


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Loba 6XX? Lol.. It gets better and better


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Hopefully!



jonnyc said:


> Loba 6XX? Lol.. It gets better and better


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

They do seem to make the numbers

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Not really .. No one the world over has made 500hp (let alone 500+hp) on a 2.5TFSI with the Loba 500p turbo without the use of methanol, race fuel or E85


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Well. It has.... But the guys are just not on the UK forums. 

And I have seen a S-Tronic TTRS doing mid 10's on the 1/4M with the turbo. Very close to 10 secs flat 0-200.

Just waiting for the performance box logs to be released into the public.

Not rolling like in the APR released RS3 video.

So I suggest that you stop making a fool out of yourself Jonny. The past year has been horrible for you in that regard. :roll:


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Worlds first 10 second 2.5TFSI! Very cool.. Can't wait to see time slips and videos!


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mid 10's!!!.. So 10.5 or less.. That's pretty incredible! Wow


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

Mule said:


> And I have seen a S-Tronic TTRS doing mid 10's on the 1/4M with the turbo. Very close to 10 secs flat 0-200.


no disrespect but :? :? :? 
Where ?
When ?
curious to know the details [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

As am I.

Mid 10's TTRS I would think would need a bare minimum of 550bhp in an S-tronic car. I think even Loba 500 with WMI would be a 10.9 tops.

Spill the beans mate. Has to be on a dragstrip though, no vbox figures down the side of the Swiss alps.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Why isn't there a rubbing hands together smiley??.. Jeeze


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)




----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Boooom!!! There he is! Haha.. Perfect..

(Now just imagine I posted that in reply)

Carry on....


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

Mitchy said:


> Mid 10's TTRS I would think would need a bare minimum of *550bhp in an S-tronic *car. I think even Loba 500 with WMI would be a 10.9 tops.


Is the STronic box strong enough for 550 bhp ?


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I wouldnt trust an s-tronic with 340hp


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> I wouldnt trust an s-tronic with 340hp


???????
and what exactly do you think the TTRS is ( seeing you've got one you should know)


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Demessiah said:


> I wouldnt trust an s-tronic with 340hp


Why, I have launched mine over 175 times and not a single thing wrong. In a manual transmission car, you would be on your 4th or 5th clutch by now. Manual's are old skool, all quick cars these days are DSG twin clutch typed. Manual transmission days are numbered in fast cars and are a complete waste of time if you're chasing times. There's no getting away from the fact that upto half a second is lost every gear change.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

New R8 V10's has 550 hp with 7-speed dsg.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt trust an s-tronic with 340hp
> ...


Fair play you have done well in yours, im guessing you dont care if it goes pop as im guessing it will be covered by audi. Respect for not driving it like miss daisy though [smiley=cheers.gif]

Ive had 2 dsg cars and they both failed, not saying the RS is as bad I just wouldnt trust it.

I dont know about getting annihilated by your car on the qtr but im sure the auto would equalise the power difference. I would say the auto cars are always 1 stage faster than the mauals from a standing start.ie standard auto = mapped manual etc

Ive only ever put my foot down in 1st a couple of times. Its pointless as it just spins and even if i get traction I spend more time changing gear than I spend in gear if you know what I mean. It goes through 1st so fast you look at the revs and think the clutch is slipping. Its hard enough to keep the traction in 2nd :lol:

Manuals are weak as standard, ate the clutch in my TTS and my old RS, this one has a sachs clutch and seems strong lots of pulls in 2nd from low revs maybe 10 a day and its fine, im sure it will go soon enough though.

If chasing times is your game then yeah you need the s-tronic, i just wouldnt think it would like massive power yet.

On the roads I drive I dont think ill be getting beat by a auto car just yet. 60+ is where my car does its talking. I raced an RS4 with stronic, to say he lost would be a massive understatement. From 40-120 I just left him standing. If I didnt know the car and driver i would have thought it was a fake RS4 :lol:

Oh and I would think mine has more than 480, the standard MTM package is quoted at a conservative 472 and mine has had quite alot more work done on it now. Never had it on a RR as it gets mapped on the road. I will test it when I get the WMI done though.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Double clutch advantages shrink big time in high speed rolling races


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

A nice structured post there  Okay anhialate was a little strong and a piss take and hence why I then edited my post. Yeah, I would agree with your post though, certainly in the first 4 gears, DSG is pretty much 1 stage ahead of the manual. Upto a certain speed where the bhp advantage then takes over of course. We don't know a lot about your car, dyno chart would be cool. TTS just managed 200 indicated with 500hp in their RS so I suspect yours is going to be pretty similar when the WMI is fitted 

Pov, sure, a 5th/6th gear run is going to favour the car with the most power, transmission is then pretty much irrelevant. What's the hold up on yours? You carless at the moment? You not for your thread on SCN back?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Morks a dick and he's deleted it.

You can catch up on it over on audisport or audisrs


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

The S-Tronic would be faster still....

Its output vs transmission ratios and the 7th gear drops right into the sweet spot on the turbo and makes it still pull 280+ km/h.

I would like to see a race between a Stg2 TTRS and TTshop with Loba.

Then I would like to see the same run with a Loba'ed S-Tronic car....BIG Difference!



Mitchy said:


> A nice structured post there  Okay anhialate was a little strong and a piss take and hence why I then edited my post. Yeah, I would agree with your post though, certainly in the first 4 gears, DSG is pretty much 1 stage ahead of the manual. Upto a certain speed where the bhp advantage then takes over of course. We don't know a lot about your car, dyno chart would be cool. TTS just managed 200 indicated with 500hp in their RS so I suspect yours is going to be pretty similar when the WMI is fitted
> 
> Pov, sure, a 5th/6th gear run is going to favour the car with the most power, transmission is then pretty much irrelevant. What's the hold up on yours? You carless at the moment? You not for your thread on SCN back?


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Lets see this data on the 10.5 (or faster) run Von!!..


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Not for your eyes to see Jonny.





jonnyc said:


> Lets see this data on the 10.5 (or faster) run Von!!..


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

ved789 said:


> ved789 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Mitchy.... good stuff.
> ...


Update :

My friends LOBA500+ REVO3 RS 3 ran 11.75 @ 120 mph. He ran it at 1600m above sea level ( Johannesburg).

His mods are ( stolen off his sig on VAGOC   ) :
Milltek sport resonated zorst with black tips / Custom dp / Loba500+ / Loba HPFP / Loba CNC intake pipe / revo 3 / Custom FMIC / Cooling mist WMI / retrofit roof rails /20" BBS CH-R Titanium / H&R Monotube coilovers / H&R Anti Roll bars /


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Your S2 is quicker than his S3 

Will be interesting to see what its got at Sea level


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

jonnyc said:


> Lets see this data on the 10.5 (or faster) run Von!!..





Mule said:


> Not for your eyes to see Jonny.


Oppps think someone let their mouth spout without thinking (again) :lol:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Mule said:


> The S-Tronic would be faster still....
> 
> Its output vs transmission ratios and the 7th gear drops right into the sweet spot on the turbo and makes it still pull 280+ km/h.
> 
> ...


Any proof of this Mule,as 7th in the Stronic is a very high gear.In Theory mine would hit 372.6 Km/h gps
A well tuned stronic, with the rev limit raised to 7250 could hit 330 km/h in 6th


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

The Loba does very well to around 6200RPM....

Then it starts to fade off. Look at your RPM in 7th gear at 280 km/h 

(HP X Altitude [in feet] / 1,000 X 0.03 - HP)

This is the calculated horsepower loss due to less oxygen in the air.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

1600M equals a loss of 75.59 hp.

So the RS3 in question has an estimated output of 404,41hp in Johannesburg.

If the estimated output is 480hp.


----------



## ved789 (Feb 8, 2007)

Mule said:


> 1600M equals a loss of 75.59 hp.
> 
> So the RS3 in question has an estimated output of 404,41hp in Johannesburg.
> 
> If the estimated output is 480hp.


Agree with your calc for a normally aspirated car. But, turbo cars lose around 5% only between altitude and the coast. 
This has been illustrated many times over by the same car being dyno'ed in Johannesburg and Durban/Cape Town.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

They both breathe oxygen right??? 

It could be due to correction factor on the dyno to compensate for the thin air.

But you cant do that on the road....

Another thing....The boost is based on air coming into the engine. Then fuel is added and combustion occurs.

When WOT then fuel is added to a certain point when the Lambda cant be lowered due to lack of oxygen in the air.

Thats why you will see this on Turbo'ed car as well. To make the same amount of oxygen flow at WOT and full boost at sealevel, then the turbo has to overload itself by almost 20% to compensate for the lack of oxygen. That means impeller speed exceeds the maximum and the turbo is destroyed.

Its simples....


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Roughly what would the 30-130 time be for a stock s tronic TTRS? And then for a stage 1 s tronic ttrs?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

jbomb said:


> Roughly what would the 30-130 time be for a stock s tronic TTRS? And then for a stage 1 s tronic ttrs?


mrc ttrs stage 1 s-tronic did 13.6


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

At the 30-130...

http://www.lancerregister.com/mlrsprint ... 318&last=5

Robs hybrid 500 done 12.7
S1 S-Tronic 405 done 13.4
S2 manual 415 done 14.5

I believe track conditions were fairly wet and Marham is slightly uphill so would have an effect on those times above. I'd imagine Robs hybrid will be closer to 11secs out open road in dry conditions.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Mitchy said:


> At the 30-130...
> 
> http://www.lancerregister.com/mlrsprint ... 318&last=5
> 
> ...


wouldnt mind seeing robs raw data to see what his gear changes were like. I think rob did the least runs that day, 2-3 then went home lol


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

My lord that impreza was moving!


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

SuperRS said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > At the 30-130...
> ...


Well it was wet, boring, and my friends datsun was pissing over anything I could manage. And crowing about it


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mule said:


> Well. It has.... But the guys are just not on the UK forums.
> 
> And I have seen a S-Tronic TTRS doing mid 10's on the 1/4M with the turbo. Very close to 10 secs flat 0-200.
> 
> ...


????????.... Still waiting


----------

